# Halloween Display for 2008



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Well I've been busy the last couple of weeks getting outside done, so I thought I would show you the finishing results! I have to put out a few props on halloween night that I don't want to get stolen, so I will show a few pics after halloween also. I hope you like it! Thanks for watching 

http://www.youtube.com/user/Joiseygal


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice vid Joisey

love your spiders


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks great! That head in the lower window is really scary, I wouldn't want to walk by it!:jol:


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Everything turned out so well. Great display all around!


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Looks fun, joiseygal! Nice musical sync on the pumpkin flashes. And the puking granny? Ah, that reminds me of college.


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

Your haunt ROCKS! I love the couple in the casket and the head in the basement window!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Love it !!I really like the puking granny.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Great job. Loads of things to keep people entertained.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great setup & video Joiseygal. It looks like you had some fun setting up and taking the pics.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Looks great! I love the basement window--that would freak me out!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Looks fantastic. There's no way I would walk past that giant spider (I really hate spiders), but he looks great!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

looks good JG


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the kind words! Yes I did have fun setting it up. As for the head in the basement, that is one of my favorite mask and the red light gives it a scary look. I am really looking forward to halloween night. Each year I am getting more halloween props for my yard, so in five years I hope to have a haunt. Thanks again everyone!!!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Great job...nice


----------

